# Christmas pay-out dates



## annamac1 (20 Dec 2006)

Can anyone confirm when the next benefits payment date will be.

Happy Christmas to you all.
Annamac


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

Any use?

Christmas Social welfare payment


----------



## annamac1 (20 Dec 2006)

No , can't find any dates on your link.

Thanks anyway Clubman.
Annamac


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

The first link that I posted contains dates for payment of certain _Xmas _welfare bonuses.


----------



## annamac1 (20 Dec 2006)

No, I am trying to find out the normal payout dates - they generally pay a 2 week payment before Christmas and advise as to the next payment date - not so this year....


Thanks again.
Annamac


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

So the title _"Christmas pay-out dates"_ is misleading?


----------



## annamac1 (20 Dec 2006)

.dont attack the poster please.
j


----------



## annamac1 (20 Dec 2006)

Hardly misleading - Christmas is from 25th December until 6 January.

A simple answer from anyone would be appreciated.
Annamac


----------



## Megan (20 Dec 2006)

annamac1 said:


> Hardly misleading - Christmas is from 25th December until 6 January.
> 
> A simple answer from anyone would be appreciated.
> Annamac


Do you have a payments book (ie: pensions book etc) if so there should be a date on that for you next payment. i am sure you post office should know. sorry I cannot be of any more help.


----------



## annamac1 (20 Dec 2006)

The benefit is paid into a bank account - I now think that Thursday, 28 December could be the next payment day.
Thanks for all replies.
Annamac.


----------

